# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Tính Năng Của Ram

## namsgu3979

Mọi người cho em hỏi, tính năng của Ram khi mới ra đời là gì và bây giờ còn có thêm những tính năng gì của những Ram đời mới nữa không.:realmad::realmad:

----------


## hoaican

Tính năng của Ram? Biết nói thế nào cho đủ, Bạn vào google gõ "chức năng của Ram" thì sẽ có câu trả lời cho bạn ngay, rất đầy đủ.

----------


## kettrinh

> Tính năng của Ram? Biết nói thế nào cho đủ, Bạn vào google gõ "chức năng của Ram" thì sẽ có câu trả lời cho bạn ngay, rất đầy đủ.


không có nó mới đau chứ:angel_not::angel_not::angel_not:

----------


## congthanh2406

*RAM* (viết tắt từ *R*andom *A*ccess *M*emory trong tiếng Anh) là một loại bộ nhớ chính của máy tính. RAM được gọi là *bộ nhớ truy cập ngẫu nhiên* vì nó có đặc tính: thời gian thực hiện thao tác đọc hoặc ghi đối với mỗi ô nhớ là như nhau, cho dù đang ở bất kỳ vị trí nào trong bộ nhớ. Mỗi ô nhớ của RAM đều có một địa chỉ. Thông thường, mỗi ô nhớ là một byte (8 bit); tuy nhiên hệ thống lại có thể đọc ra hay ghi vào nhiều byte (2, 4, 8 byte).
RAM khác biệt với các thiết bị bộ nhớ tuần tự (_sequential memory device_) chẳng hạn như các băng từ, đĩa; mà các loại thiết bị này bắt buộc máy tính phải di chuyển cơ học một cách tuần tự để truy cập dữ liệu.
Bởi vì các chip RAM có thể đọc hay ghi dữ liệu nên thuật ngữ RAM cũng được hiểu như là một bộ nhớ đọc-ghi (_read/write memory_), trái ngược với bộ nhớ chỉ đọc ROM (_read-only memory_).
RAM thông thường được sử dụng cho bộ nhớ chính (_main memory_) trong máy tính để lưu trữ các thông tin thay đổi, và các thông tin được sử dụng hiện hành. Cũng có những thiết bị sử dụng một vài loại RAM như là một thiết bị lưu trữ thứ cấp (_secondary storage_).
Thông tin lưu trên RAM chỉ là tạm thời, chúng sẽ mất đi khi mất nguồn điện cung cấp.

Nói nôm na RAM dùng để ghi nhận và phát đi đến bộ sử lý

----------

